# 74 GTO Automatic Transmission Downshift



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

My '74 GTO has the original M-38 turbo hydramatic three speed transmission. It spent many years in the garage, not being driven, just being occasionally started and driven a few feet, never getting out of 1st gear. Less than 30,000 miles on the car. 

The transmission runs okay, but won't downshift with WOT. I adjusted the detent cable and still doesn't downshift. Trans fluid level is not low. I'm assuming some problem with the governor or valves sticking, possibly as a result of sitting around with little action for so many years. Any suggestions of what I might be able to try before I end up having to drop the trans oil pan and start working under the car with transmission oil running up my arm! :smile2:

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

